# Storm Hysterics



## billski (Feb 7, 2013)

Post your sensational headlines here:

"ALERT: Historic, Crippling Blizzard Ahead  - The Weather Channel

[h=2]Snowstorm could be epic - Boston Globe[/h]Boston Bullseye for Two Feet of Snow Accuweather

                 [h=2]Blizzard to Bury New England at Week's End - Accuweather[/h]


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 7, 2013)

They're not wrong, though.  Boston's snowfall record is like 27", so it's looking to be historic.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 7, 2013)

I got my bread and milk all ready.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> They're not wrong, though.  Boston's snowfall record is like 27", so it's looking to be historic.



I dont think Boston hits 27"


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2013)

Take a drink every time you hear "epic".


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I got my bread and milk all ready.



the Big Y was packed with "gray hairs" as my wife likes to call them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2013)

Topped off the washer fluid in the car for the drive up tomorrow.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont think Boston hits 27"



Does it have to break the record?  #3 or #4 on the all time snowfall list isn't historic?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2013)

Big Yawn , no big deal , here in the Tug Hill Plateau we got 77 inches in ONE. 24 hr period Jan 11' 1997  i have also seen 104 inches in one storm system over 3/4 days .  

this storm IF it hits here will be a jr varsity event 7/ 15 inches , dun but no big deal


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey no disrespect WINN, but the TV weather guessers get order from headquarters to JACK up the HYPE , Pump up the numbers , Pumpup the   jam and Thus pump up the Nielsen ratings , advertising prices, and got to be in cahoots with hose who sell milk bread beer n munchies and PIZzA and wings . 

IT is ALL Theatre guys !! Ma natch wil do what shell do in spite of this circus , chill out , what ever will be will be and no friggen amt of this BS will amt to a tinkers damn  , Ski when u can and dont sweat the small stuff hahahahahaha


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2013)

I think that the hype with this one IS warranted because of a few factors.  #1 - if it plays out as it looks like it wants too, you're going to have an area basically inside the I-495 corridor where with the big snowfall totals and even bigger winds, the plows won't be able to keep up with the storm, and there's a crap load of people who live in that area who won't heed the warning to be prepared.  That's just asking for major trouble with cars stuck on the roadways and plows unable to get by the cars.  If this storm wasn't targeting a major metropolitan area, while significant, it wouldn't be as big a deal.  Unfortunatelty more people living there also equals more STUPID people living there and that's just going to screw things up for longer for more folks after the storm is done and it's time to dig out!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll never forget one of the stupidest things I've ever read on the internet (and that's saying something).  After NYC got their huge storm a few years ago (~22" or so right after Xmas), on one of the articles discussing all their problems, someone made a comment to the effect of, "I can't believe they're having problems with 2 feet of snow.  Alta, UT averages over 500" of snow a year, and they have no problems."


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey no disrespect WINN, but the TV weather guessers get order from headquarters to JACK up the HYPE , Pump up the numbers , Pumpup the   jam and Thus pump up the Nielsen ratings , advertising prices, and got to be in cahoots with hose who sell milk bread beer n munchies and PIZzA and wings .
> 
> IT is ALL Theatre guys !! Ma natch wil do what shell do in spite of this circus , chill out , what ever will be will be and no friggen amt of this BS will amt to a tinkers damn  , Ski when u can and dont sweat the small stuff hahahahahaha



I'm in agreement with parts....show producers will dictate the tone of storm segments which equals hype.  I don't care for the non-degreed weather folks on big networks trying to sell the weather--makes me puke.  On a local level, the degreed mets, I believe, are genuine and just call it as they see it--they probably dislike the hype just as much as we do, but I really don't think they try to BS things. 

And I also agree--ski when you can!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I got my bread and milk all ready.



Better go get more just to be sure!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I'm in agreement with parts....show producers will dictate the tone of storm segments which equals hype.  I don't care for the non-degreed weather folks on big networks trying to sell the weather--makes me puke.  On a local level, the degreed mets, I believe, are genuine and just call it as they see it--they probably dislike the hype just as much as we do, but I really don't think they try to BS things.



On some level, I feel it all went downhill when big breasts seemed to become a job requirement.  Yet on some other level, I feel it all got pretty awesome at that same point.


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey no disrespect WINN, but the TV weather guessers get order from headquarters to JACK up the HYPE , Pump up the numbers ,



It would be entertaining if they didn't generate so much panic with traffic jams, runs on stores.  Etc.  Believe it or not, I find during stores is a great time to go shopping.  You get rock star parking, personal service and no waiting!  Of course the employees are all grumbling they have to work.

Now warp, you know as much as I that small towns, with wide open spaces can handle a foot of snow, which a metro area, which isn't set up to handle snow, will entirely seize up, discounting panic attack.  

I'm turning off the lights and heading north now.  Decided to do my shopping when I get there.  Things should be a lot closer to "normal".  

Enjoy the turns.


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I'm in agreement with parts....show producers will dictate the tone of storm segments which equals hype.  I don't care for the non-degreed weather folks on big networks trying to sell the weather--makes me puke.  On a local level, the degreed mets, I believe, are genuine and just call it as they see it--they probably dislike the hype just as much as we do, but I really don't think they try to BS things.
> 
> And I also agree--ski when you can!!!!!


When Matt Noyes used to stream the back room all the time, it was like night and day - what he was thinking versus what he actually said on air.  Weather wonk suppression!


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> On some level, I feel it all went downhill when big breasts seemed to become a job requirement. Yet on some other level, I feel it all got pretty awesome at that same point.



Nice.....I think I would agree here ....but the pretty face on one station locally here is just a ditz!!  Total transplant to this region with a complainer type attitude when it comes to reporting the weather.  Needless to say she sucks as a weather chick other than the looks.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## bigbog (Feb 7, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey no disrespect WINN, but the TV weather guessers get order from headquarters to JACK up the HYPE , Pump up the numbers , Pumpup the   jam and Thus pump up the Nielsen ratings , advertising prices, and got to be in cahoots with hose who sell milk bread beer n munchies and PIZzA and wings .
> 
> IT is ALL Theatre guys !! Ma natch wil do what shell do in spite of this circus , chill out , what ever will be will be and no friggen amt of this BS will amt to a tinkers damn  , Ski when u can and dont sweat the small stuff hahahahahaha



Certainly right Warp......they want something for the resume sayin' something whose film cuts will replace the blizzard of 78' in the vaults...

...ROTFL Abubob


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I'm in agreement with parts....show producers will dictate the tone of storm segments which equals hype.  I don't care for the non-degreed weather folks on big networks trying to sell the weather--makes me puke.  On a local level, the degreed mets, I believe, are genuine and just call it as they see it--they probably dislike the hype just as much as we do, but I really don't think they try to BS things.
> 
> And I also agree--ski when you can!!!!!




Winn. You are a good man ! I agree the locals are degreed , have a sense of PROPORTION , readily admit when it is a guestimate at best because of conflicting models and tend to be more CONSERVATIVE in their annunciation of the LOCAL. Impact . We have been thru serious devastation in this area with a major icing event in 1998 which kept some WITHOUT heat for several weeks to 2 months in remote rural areas . S there is THAT local sensitivity . MY comments were made with respect to the obvious theatrical hyperbolethat is oft the case on the networks and shock radio weather guessers. Winn carry on and thanks for YOUR educated and rhoughtful analysis .



 Now Doc Jeff , my daughter lives in that TARGET zone inside 495 and i marvel at the TINKER TOY approach that is used for snow removal. In that area . Pickups or smal load dump trucks with Fisher plows .... that is a huge. WTF !!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2013)

ABUBOB     FTW !! Roflmao


----------



## Puck it (Feb 7, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Now Doc Jeff , my daughter lives in that TARGET zone inside 495 and i marvel at the TINKER TOY approach that is used for snow removal. In that area . Pickups or smal load dump trucks with Fisher plows .... that is a huge. WTF !!!



You got that right.  10-15 little ass trucks plowing 4 lanes in line and blocking all traffic.  A real plow and put the wing down and plow two lanes and do 30mph to blow the snow off the shoulder.  


Oh and get the F out of my way. I am coming through. Gaper snow driver and plows in MA.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2013)

Yo Puckster !! U remember them BIG azz bad boyz they use up here with double wing plows that ROCK down the HGWY or. City streets at a pretty fair clip !  We are fortunate to have GREAT service in this region . these dudes treat it as sport !! 

feel better my man and take pics man !


----------



## Puck it (Feb 7, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yo Puckster !! U remember them BIG azz bad boyz they use up here with double wing plows that ROCK down the HGWY or. City streets at a pretty fair clip !  We are fortunate to have GREAT service in this region . these dudes treat it as sport !!
> 
> feel better my man and take pics man !



The big rigs are key to doing it right.  They have those in NH.  I need to move there soon.  

Thx.  I hope I am better tomorrow.  I am working from home again.  The FJ goes through anything.  I had it in 4' of snow in fields once and it did not even notice it.  I will be on the road early in the morning on Sat.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 7607



:grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> :grin:



Welcome to Salt Lake City mountains snow falls.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 8, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Winn. You are a good man ! I agree the locals are degreed , have a sense of PROPORTION , readily admit when it is a guestimate at best because of conflicting models and tend to be more CONSERVATIVE in their annunciation of the LOCAL. Impact . We have been thru serious devastation in this area with a major icing event in 1998 which kept some WITHOUT heat for several weeks to 2 months in remote rural areas . S there is THAT local sensitivity . MY comments were made with respect to the obvious theatrical hyperbolethat is oft the case on the networks and shock radio weather guessers. Winn carry on and thanks for YOUR educated and rhoughtful analysis .



I hear ya WarpD.  Yeah, hurricane coverage is the worst and I simply can't watch it.  I WILL, however, be watching some of this storm coverage--not sure how much I will be able to take though.

Thanks for the kind words by the way.

Enjoy the stawm!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, hurricane coverage is the worst and I simply can't watch it.*  I WILL, however, be watching some of this storm coverage--not sure how much I will be able to take though.*



That's an easy one to answer, you'll watch until the storm kills you.  Because as you know, we're all going to die from "Nemo"!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's an easy one to answer, you'll watch until the storm kills you.  Because as you know, we're all going to die from "Nemo"!




POTD !!!!!! OMG. Spewing coffee all over my ipad dammit 
WINN BTW i watch it too for ENTERTAINMENT value . . Tis am looks like up here maybe 4 inches at best so far , snowing very LIGHTLY .
As i said this will be a JR Varsity event here .


----------



## hammer (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a new one for the "scare people with headlines" list.

*Blizzard of ’13 to impact more people than Superstorm Sandy*


http://blog.weathernationtv.com/201...-than-superstorm-sandy/#.URUgmSDTIdc.facebook


----------



## Abubob (Feb 8, 2013)

Have you entered into the storehouses of the snow,
Or do you see even the storehouses of the hail,

Which I have kept back for the time of distress,
For the day of fight and war?

Job 38: 22 &23


----------

